
Reading list and exam for "Conflict, Coalition and Strategy", Schelling (1970) - commons-tragedy
http://www.irwincollier.com/harvard-reading-list-and-final-exam-for-course-conflict-coalition-and-strategy-schelling-1970/
======
ardy42
If anyone's interested in some context, this is apparently class material for
a course taught by Thomas Schelling, who Wikipedia describes as:

> an American economist and professor of foreign policy, national security,
> nuclear strategy, and arms control at the School of Public Policy at
> University of Maryland, College Park. He was also co-faculty at the New
> England Complex Systems Institute. He was awarded the 2005 Nobel Memorial
> Prize in Economic Sciences (shared with Robert Aumann) for "having enhanced
> our understanding of conflict and cooperation through game-theory analysis."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Schelling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Schelling)

------
robfitz
The depth of the readings (1400 pages) and exam question is inspiring.

